# EMailadressen >> MailSpace einrichten



## WITEC (3. Juli 2008)

Moin moin.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Laut Anleitung soll im Bereich "User&Email" direkt unter dem Feld "WebSpace MB:" ein weiteres Feld für den EMailSpace sein - dieses fehlt bei mir so daß ich keine Begrenzung auf 1GB einstellen kann.

Muß die Funktion noch freigeschaltet/aktiviert werden?


----------



## Till (3. Juli 2008)

Bei Verwendung von Maildi wird das Feld ausgeblendet, da der Mailspace dann immer Teild des Webspace ist. Trage also 1000 bei Webspace des Users ein.


----------



## WITEC (4. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schnelle ANtwort. Eine Frage hätte ich dann noch: Ist  es trotzdem möglich das Mail-Quota im Emailprogramm abzufragen/anzeigen zulassen?


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Ob Dein Emailprogramm das Quota anzeigen kann, liegt am Mailprogramm und am zugehörigen Imap Server. Das Quota ist ja mit Linux Quota hinterlegt.

Die Angabe im Mailspace Feld wäre auf keinen Fall angezeigt worden, da der IMAP Server diesen Wert in keinem Fall kennen würde, er betrifft nämlich nur ein Procmail recipe.


----------

